
Effect of bay area flights on Palo Alto - RestlessMind
http://www.skypossepaloalto.org/faq/
======
RestlessMind
Some related links:

Sunnyvale air traffic: [http://www.dweeb.org/2016/06/30/sunnyvale-air-
traffic/](http://www.dweeb.org/2016/06/30/sunnyvale-air-traffic/)

[http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/2015/11/16/faa-vows-to-
ta...](http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/2015/11/16/faa-vows-to-take-fresh-
look-at-flight-paths-altitudes)

